# Impella - Can someone please tell me the correct codes to use for



## jey539 (Feb 9, 2012)

Can someone please tell me the correct codes to use for 

Impella Placement
Impella Removal

It was placed and removed in the same procedure.

Thank You


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 9, 2012)

jey539 said:


> Can someone please tell me the correct codes to use for
> 
> Impella Placement
> Impella Removal
> ...




Impella Implant 2.5/5.0 33975-52

Impella Removal 2.5/5.0 33977-52


----------



## lward (Mar 30, 2012)

33975 is the insertion code and 33977 is the removal.  This is an inpatient only procedure.  hope this helps


----------

